# Sts Dryfire Invitational



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

This ought to be a great showdown! I will be sure to swing by the booth.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Any pics you can put up, or is it waiting to be shown at the ATA show.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

mq32hunter said:


> Any pics you can put up, or is it waiting to be shown at the ATA show.


Yeah , when do we get a peek?


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I dry fired mine before and i believe it's because of the STS everything was OK ! 
good luck STS !


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

I have been a dealer and user of STS ,s products and i cant say enough about them , they are amazing .Thanks STS for wowing us year after year !!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome Job Guys!!!!!!!!!
Theres not a single thing better to add to a bow than an STS~:tongue: 
Im thinking this buck would have like to jump the string at 65 yards without that STS! :wink:


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Our New Products for 2007*

Thank you all so much for your continued support. We haven't told you about all the new things we've got for 2007. But, to give you an idea about why we have been soooooooo busy........here is a list:

1. New style E.D.S. Stoppers (in 2 colors....black and also tan)

2. Camo STS's

3. Side mount STS's for Hoyts

4. Excalibur Crossbow STS's

5. ST-1 Max Stabilizers in 6" & 8" with the new adjustable weight activation control system.

6. ST-1 Max Stabilizers made to order custom lengths from 12" to 36" with the new adjustable weight activation control system.

7. STS All-In-One Mounting Block..........enables you to use single or double
STS rods with new E.D.S. stoppers and also, allows you to use rear V-bars all at the same time with just one mounting bolt.

All STS's will be available in black, polished, and camo colors.

8. Killer Express......An all natural animal lure / attractant for any season. Works on deer, bear, hog, etc........Available in 4 ounce, 8 ounce, and 12 ounce bottles.

8. New clam-packaging for all of our products.

We will be posting pics of all of our products as soon as possible.

Thank you so much,

Joe and Brigitte Goade:smile:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*3. Side mount STS's for Hoyts*

Now you have my attention...

Do tell, and post some pics please. Thanks.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

As the STS or similar arn't that poular (yet) over here, can anyone tell me who use or used to use cats whiskers, as do I, if the STS are any quieter than the cats whiskers and if this has been proven to be the case.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*STS and noise*

hey johno...I thought I would just let you know about our STS we have shipped several hundred over into austrailia....our sts stops all the string vibration completely so it also stops most all the noise with it....when we release our new 2007 e.d.s.stopper people will notice even more noise reduction....most people take off the string silencers....but sometimes it just depends on your bow and set-up...right now I am presently testing our new e.d.s stoppers on a low end model PSE nova.....by dry-fireing it....LOL....thats right I am dry-fireing a PSE shot after shot LOL ...and believe it or not ....it doesent even sound like I am dry-fireing the bow ....if you have any questions feel free to give me a call at 731-286-6889 I would be happy to talk to you about the STS or any other products....JOE:wink:


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

*Sts*

Joe,

Is their anyone supplying these in Australia?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

STSman said:


> Thank you all so much for your continued support. We haven't told you about all the new things we've got for 2007. But, to give you an idea about why we have been soooooooo busy........here is a list:
> 
> 1. New style E.D.S. Stoppers (in 2 colors....black and also tan)
> 
> ...



Wow youv'e been busy. Are you going to be at vegas, nationals, pitts, or any of the bigger indoor shoots this upcomming year? I use your product and would like to see the new EDS. I'm still using the original with no complaints.


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

PICS!!! We need PICS of the Hoyt side mount!:teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Good news! Looks like some great new products. I'm still sad because I gotta take my STS off my Apex to stay in BH class. :sad: It makes SUCH a difference on that bow too.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Pictures of new products*

We will try to have most of the pictures posted on our new products by the end of next week. With Thanksgiving in just a couple of days it's really been even more hectic around here. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!! Hope you have a terrific holiday!!!!


Joe and Brigitte


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Great news Joe.

I will be glad to get the EDS2 on both of my McPherson Bishop bows.

Maybe even one for my CIII.

Thanks,

Sage


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*wont be long on the new E.D.S.'s*

hey sage, keep in touch we will let everyone know before long ....oh....just thought I would let you know so far I have dry-fired the pse 93 times at last count ....lol....we have a note pad by the bow so we can make a mark each time...you ought to see the look on peoples faces when they watch me do it lol....so far the first words have been...wow that was'ent even very loud !...:darkbeer: cheer's


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Will do,

sounds like a great product.

:thumb:


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

*sts for hoyt*

How soon can I order the side mount sts for hoyt bows, and can you post a picture on this thread please. Thanks.


----------



## mdhunter (Nov 30, 2005)

Recommendation for the Hoyt Trykon????????


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*side mount for hoyt*

hi....sorry I did'nt get back to you faster, we was gone for the weekend....our new side mount for the hoyt will work fine on the trykon...have a new style rod also that works great!!we will be posting pics before long....you can call me if you like ...I can explain some of the new products and how they work....731-286-6889....thanks ....JOE:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I certainly hope your liability insurance is paid up if you are going to do this. I cannot believe the organizers at the ATA are going to let you do this. I can see the shops now..."well I was just practicing without an arrow in my basement and the bow came apart...well I had an STS on so it is safe to dry fire"...good luck with this.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

That doesnt seem like too good of an idea to me either. I have an sts on my bow but I wouldnt dry fire it no matter what I got on it.

rick


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I hope we get to see the pics of the Hoyt side mount before the ATA show. Thanks Joe for a great product.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Doc said:


> I certainly hope your liability insurance is paid up if you are going to do this. I cannot believe the organizers at the ATA are going to let you do this. I can see the shops now..."well I was just practicing without an arrow in my basement and the bow came apart...well I had an STS on so it is safe to dry fire"...good luck with this.


-----
I thought this the first day he posted this thread.Say some young archery just has to try it.To prove a point And gets hurt.

Also might add they better use 2 STS's .I will say this, it dose work with two. :embara: 
Later


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm dying to see some pics :wink:


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*not recomended*

hello ...I knew this would come up sooner or later....I in NO WAY RECOMEND ANYONE TRY DRY-FIREING THEIR BOW.... ever at any time...I am doing this to be able to prove the protection that my new products will have for everyones bow....I am not nor have I told ANYONE to try the things that I do....the way I test some of my products may be a little extream, but I want to make sure my customer gets a product that will last and a product that will perform the way I say it will....after all I guess I have developed something that so many other people and companies alike are trying to copy....lol....and as for the question about insurance you cant get a product out to the people without it...lol....if you as a designer are not sure what your product is capeable of who will be ?...but I do appriciate your concern...and I do understand where you are comeing from...so let me say again....i DO NOT RECOMEND THAT ANYONE TRY DRY-FIREING ANY BOW ....ALSO I AM NOT INVITEING THE PUBLIC TO THE DRY-FIRE SHOWDOWN, I AM CHALLENGING MANUFACTURERS OF MY STS COPIES TO PROVE HOW GOOD THEIR PRODUCT IS....I would be willing to bet on mine LOL....thanks JOE:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Joe thanks for the response. How does an STS prevent the damage from a dry-fire? I would think no resistance against the string upon release would over accelerate the limbs and the cams and then when the string makes an abrupt stop after contacting the STS then the limb tips would "slingshot" from the inertia causing even more energy to be transferred into the limbs than a regular dry-fire. I wonder if you could comment.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Doc said:


> Joe thanks for the response. How does an STS prevent the damage from a dry-fire? I would think no resistance against the string upon release would over accelerate the limbs and the cams and then when the string makes an abrupt stop after contacting the STS then the limb tips would "slingshot" from the inertia causing even more energy to be transferred into the limbs than a regular dry-fire. I wonder if you could comment.


The sts stops the vibrations that tear bows apart. If you watch high speed video of a bow being fired you'll notice that as the cam spins around and the string continues forward it actually reloads the limbs. The limbs are stopped and yanked backwards the released stopped and yanked backwards again. If the string is stopped from reloading the limbs the less shock the limbs have to dissipate. Instead the energy is dissipated by the rubber in the stopper and the mass of the whole bow.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*very good elkreaper*

elkreaper that was a very good description of the way the STS helps save your bow....thank you for answering.....lol...I have ben useing a single mount STS on a PSE nova....and I can say for sure that just 1 dry-fire on this particular bow and the limbs would be cracked....I have ben doing this dry-fire testing for a while now and playing with this new compound for our stoppers...it wont be long and we will show everyone LOL.....heck when I dry-fire this at the show it is not even loud enough to cause any attention LOL....thanks JOE :mg: :shade:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

STSman said:


> elkreaper that was a very good description of the way the STS helps save your bow....thank you for answering.....lol...I have ben useing a single mount STS on a PSE nova....and I can say for sure that just 1 dry-fire on this particular bow and the limbs would be cracked....I have ben doing this dry-fire testing for a while now and playing with this new compound for our stoppers...it wont be long and we will show everyone LOL.....heck when I dry-fire this at the show it is not even loud enough to cause any attention LOL....thanks JOE :mg: :shade:


Looking forward to the video:thumb:


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok STSman, dont come on here telling us about a Hoyt side mount and say "pics soon" I need them NOW.:wink: come on, this is driving me nuts.:frusty:


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*our new stuff...*

sorry ... I dont want to put up the pics yet ....because some of the people like meanv2 and a cpl others will get a look at them and ....they already are makeing STS's ....they or what people dont know is what they are making does look cleaner than my adjustable sts....but it is also my first style....so they are still copying I just never said much about it....my patent # should be done about mid, dec. so I can make that style if people want it but it is prone to breakage, at the riser of the bow....that is why I came up with the adjustable style....not to mention the strenght diff, the adjustable style has never broke....I have not ever had to replace a STS rod or mounting block from being broke LOL.....all my products have a lifetime guarantee....the new side mount for the hoyt is also adjustable......the other reason for the adjustable style is.....do you want to have to buy one every time you get a new bow ? I was really trying to help people not spend so much $$$$...I hope people can understand that is also one of my reasons...if you get a new bow you can still use your STS on it....unless you go from a rear mount style to a hoyt LOL.....anyways ....I hope I havent rattled on to much or bored you LOL......but I will always build a good product.....feel free to give me a call 731-286-6889.... and thanks for your patience.....JOE:smile: :smile:


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*sts*

pics of the hoyt mount sts


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bring on the imitators!!`*

Where are they all hiding??? Normally, there are several post buy now, where someone starts talking sts, and someone comes to hijack the thread and say, "let me show my product, it looks better than sts" Where are you????? Come out and face the challenge!!!!!!:director:


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Need Pics!:darkbeer:


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Pictures (?)*

A good example of why I hesitate to post any pictures on our new STS products is because of another post that was just made in the manufacturers section. You will notice that #3 on our list of projects that have kept us busy this year has also kept someone else busy (hmmmm maybe got the idea from a phone call?)Yeah. Funny about the double STS copies too.

It was brought to our attention that someone has applied (ok a couple of people) for a patent on their version of the STS system. Let me explain why this is not going to work. Our patent attorney used to also be a patent examiner. So our attorney knows what will and won't usually go through the patent process. For example: If a string stopper (or STS if you will) mounts to the riser of a bow (whether it be by an adjustable mounting block or adjustment holes in the riser) or uses rubber, cork, plastic, foam, etc..... for the stopper to come in contact with the string, it will fall under our patent. From the letter we have received from the patent office, our patent number should be published as early as December of 2006. 

Each year, we have made changes to improve our products. And, this year is no different as people will see with our new E.D.S. stoppers and all our STS's. We believe in honesty, integrity and hard work and we've definitely been doing a lot of work this past year.

A huge THANK YOU to everyone who has supported us and believed in our products like we do. And we won't stop trying to keep on improving and thinking of new things to help archers.

Joe and Brigitte Goade


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

STSman, I hope I am not opening up a can of worms, but does the Hoyt pay you royalies for their new stealth shot?
Dan


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*DanDaMan*



DanDaMan said:


> STSman, I hope I am not opening up a can of worms, but does the Hoyt pay you royalies for their new stealth shot?
> Dan


Dan, 
The worms are safe:wink: I guess all I can say is that Hoyt has not contacted us about the StealthShot yet. We will be patient and see what happens just like everyone elses copies.
Thanks for asking.

Joe


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Will I be able to buy the new stopper and put it on my 06 STS??


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

Good luck, Joe. I have 2 STS's. Had to take the one off my target bow as I want to shoot NFAA Bowhunter class and their new rule sucks, but it is their rule. I'll probably give it to my son who will shoot freestyle.

I am convinced that the STS saved my Protec from devastating damage when a total idiot dryfired it.
..
...
.... total idiot was me fiddling with the peep height and forgot to load an arrow!  

I'll be getting the new EDS for my hunting rig when they are available. Can I guess? I was thinking that the material that they make those Swedish beds out of -- that thermoplastic foam -- would be an awesome stopper, but maybe not as durable as rubber??

I'm curious about the "stealth shot" also -- if the design of the suppressor rod connecting directly to the bow frame causes breakage of the rod, I wonder when we'll start seeing threads about the stealth shots breaking???


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*New EDS stoppers*

Yes, the new EDS stoppers will be able to go onto any of our past STS models.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

STSman said:


> Yes, the new EDS stoppers will be able to go onto any of our past STS models.


Great! When can I buy one!?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Good to see all the STS knock offs haven't run you off yet, Joe. Good Luck.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Knock Offs*

[email protected] Low,
I don't run from much and certainly not that LOL:wink: 

Joe


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

STSman: How soon can I get/order a new stopper?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*The new products*



bloodtrail1 said:


> STSman: How soon can I get/order a new stopper?


Because of the imitators of STS products trying to replicate all of our new line, our new stoppers will not be available until after the ATA show in January. They will be available only through us also. Please keep in touch and we'll let you know. Thanks for your support.

Brigitte


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

STSman said:


> Because of the imitators of STS products trying to replicate all of our new line, our new stoppers will not be available until after the ATA show in January. They will be available only through us also. Please keep in touch and we'll let you know. Thanks for your support.
> 
> Brigitte


Thanks a bunch to the imitators for not letting me get my new stopper sooner......


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I gotta add that I really think the STS on my Switchback saved a hunting weekend. We were fooling around shooting acorns stuck on a target and I um . . . :embara: sort of forgot to load an arrow . . . :embara:. The bow made a loud noise but otherwise was fine.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Mr. October*



Mr. October said:


> I gotta add that I really think the STS on my Switchback saved a hunting weekend. We were fooling around shooting acorns stuck on a target and I um . . . :embara: sort of forgot to load an arrow . . . :embara:. The bow made a loud noise but otherwise was fine.


Thanks for posting your........."situation":embara: ..........it's good to hear that our product is holding up to what we say it will. Sorry about your.........hmmmmmm......let's call it a brain fade.........but glad to hear that everything turned out ok. At least you're not the only one who has gone through this.:wink: 

Best of luck with all your shooting.

Joe and Brigitte


----------



## dwayneh (Sep 30, 2006)

*Side mount for Hoyt*



FoggDogg said:


> Now you have my attention...


Mine too!
What is the expected release date for the Hoyt side mount? 
Also, my wife has an AR 34, and over the weekend we had a dry fire, though nothing seriously damaged, except the cable jumping the cam. I guess if we had the STS the cable would not have jumped the cam?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*in most cases*

hi...in most cases the STS would prevent the string or cables from any damage...feel free to give us a call if you have any questiond...I would be glad to help...JOE:teeth:


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing your new line up at the show.


----------



## RIVER-HUNTER (Jul 14, 2006)

i was at bucksn-n-ducks this weekend and talked to joe and im from st louis and i will be drivin down to see him soon with my mathews LX , talk about someone who knows his stuff,,, very knowledgable , and helpful , and the way i understood it is when i get the EDS system i can take everything but my kisser and peep off the string , and it should ,when it comes to the thump and noise with the LX shoot as quiet or quieter that the switchbacks (out of the box),,i can drive nails with my LX but it had a thump when released , cant wait to get this on there..
so ill be bringin my matrhews as long as 3 other bows from my hunting partners,,,,
thanks joe!!!

P.S. hey joe there will be a deer hunting classic here in feb at collinsville ill . are you and the fellas going to be there sellin this product?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Thanks a bunch to the imitators for not letting me get my new stopper sooner......


Please...to each his own!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT for the STS family!


----------

